# Raw vs Cooked Vegetables



## GB (Oct 11, 2004)

Are there any vegetables that you like raw, but won't eat if they are cooked or vice versa?

For me, I love raw carrots, but I really do not like them cooked. When I was a kid I would not eat them cooked at all, but now as an adult I can deal with them, but I really prefer them raw.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 11, 2004)

I hate raw onions but love them cooked. That's about the only thing I can think of right now.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 11, 2004)

For me it's cauliflower and broccoli.  I can eat them off a plate of crudites, but never cooked.  I don't care how much cheese you pour over them first.

Edited:
GB, have you ever tried boiling carrots in orange juice instead of water?  That's how I got my daughter to eat them.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 11, 2004)

I just thought of another on I prefer cooked...celery. I can't stand it raw!


----------



## GB (Oct 11, 2004)

Mudbug, no I have not tried that. I will have to give it a shot. I am willing to try anything (well most things) once


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 11, 2004)

What a good question--and I'm glad I'm not alone!

I only can eat carrots raw.

On the other hand, I only like broccoli, onions, celery when they're cooked.  Broccoli, when cooked properly (tender crisp, not mushy) is definitely my favorite vegetable.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Oct 11, 2004)

I like them all raw or cooked including string beans, mushrooms and onion. I will eat raw oinions only in small doses tho, if I need raw onions I prefer to use shallots.


----------



## jkath (Oct 11, 2004)

ditto on everything Topaz said, except for mushrooms - they're the only veggie I don't love. (radishes are a close second)


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 12, 2004)

fresh peas - ok, they're fine cooked but they're so good raw they never make it into the pot


----------



## molly (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't like cooked carrots but raw ones are okay. I love brocolli both ways but prefer it raw rather than cooked.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

I love raw spinach and cooked spinach, but you will get more nutrition out of spinach if it is cooked.


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2004)

I had never been a fan of cooked spinach, but can deal with it a whole lot more now that I am older, but I love raw spinach. I only just recently found out about what Deb mentioned about getting the nutrients from cooked and not so much from raw. I was very disappointed in that. Oh well, I will keep eating it raw and will take anything out of it that my body can grab


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, GB, too bad, huh.  I can get my daughter to eat raw spinach, but not cooked. Oh well, take what you can...


----------



## Claire (Oct 16, 2004)

As a kid, I loved all cruciferous vegs raw but not cooked (but now like both).  But then, as a kid, people didn't serve brocolli and cauliflower raw, ever (raw veg platters came in when I was in my late teens and I loved it!), ditto spinach.  

As an aside, does anyone know which vegs are more nutritious cooked?  I know there are several, but cannot for the life of me remember which ones.  I'm pretty sure artichokes are one (but who would eat a raw artichoke anyway?).  Just curious.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 16, 2004)

For you cooked spinach haters  , have you tried just sauteeing baby spinach in some olive oil and garlic, just til it wilts?  This is one of our faves.

I also used to 'sneak' spinach in all kinds of things; lasagna filling; enchilada/quesadilla filling/mashed potatoes.   The mashed potato one I learned from my sweet little surrogate grandma who was my landlady when my babies were born; she gave me all sorts of good tips for introducing foods to the boys!


----------



## luvs (Oct 16, 2004)

i like raw celery but hate it cooked. i tolerate raw carrots but love them cooked. broccoli, cauliflower and bell peppers are not my cup of tea raw, but sometimes i'll have them cooked. not broccoli, though, unless there's cheese on it.


----------

